
Over 70% of 12- to 14-year-olds in China are short-sighted - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/china/2020/01/18/over-70-of-12-to-14-year-olds-in-china-are-short-sighted
======
eggy
I didn't bother registering to view the rest of the article, but am I right
that it is screen time as the cause?

~~~
namelosw
I was in senior high school in China there were only 4 classmates out of
35-ish including me don't wear glasses. This was like 2007, before the
smartphone took off in China.

I have no idea how come did this happen but one of my assumptions is the
ruthless study plan for young kids.

------
RightTail
sounds like they need to better plan for the future

------
pgcj_poster
I always thought the term was _near-sighted_. "Short-sighted" means "done
without consideration for the future."

~~~
eindiran
In the US, most people do say "near-sighted", but in the UK "short-sighted" is
common. For example, on the NHS website: [https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Short-
sightedness/](https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Short-sightedness/)

The reason you can use "short-sighted" as an adjective to suggest that someone
isn't thinking about the future is by analogy to this condition. The same
thing is true for "myopic".

